# Primal Pet Foods Raw



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Has anyone used any of these products? With the gut issues that Max is having, I am considering doing raw or partial raw for him. My local feed store just began to carry these products and I wondered if anyone has used them so far. If the local community does not purchase them, they will not keep them, however. Fingers crossed .

www.primalpetfoods.com


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I have never used them but I would personally not feed the mixes to a dog with digestive problems due to the large ingredient list.

Here's their beef mix formula:



> *Ingredients:* Beef, Beef Hearts, Beef Livers, Ground Beef Bones, Organic Kale, Organic Carrots, Organic Yams, Organic Broccoli, Organic Apples, Cranberries, Organic Apple Cider Vinegar, Organic Parsley, Organic Coconut Oil, Organic Kelp, Alfalfa, Salmon Oil, Mixed Tocopherols (source of vitamin E).


Too many ingredients makes it very hard to narrow down the problem ingredient(s) if a problem does occur.

Also, I personally see no need for any fruits/veggies in a dogs diet - especially the high sugar ones for a dog with gut issues.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Lauri:

I was thinking of starting with the frozen grinds - just the heart and liver organ meat with ground up bone. It is only to be used as a supplement and I thought that I would try starting there. Does that sound better?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't like to add too many ingredients either...and ground bone, IMO isn't the same as the dog crunching up their own. 

I think of the bulk the crunched bone is better than ground up bone(as long as the breed can handle it).
I would only use a pre-made if I was traveling and even then, it would be just as easy to package up individual meal portions with RMB's included. But the ingredient list of the pre-made Laurie posted looks great! Coconut oil instead of fish oil is fine by me!


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I tried these. I bought the beef, chicken, buffalo, and lamb, I think? The dogs loved all except the chicken, but a 3lb Roll was about 35% water. The others were all meat though. My dogs didn't have any issues on them, but they were just too expensive for a 3lb roll. The chicken was the least at $8 per 3 lb roll. But the beef and others were between $14-$18 per roll. It was just cheaper for me to go out and buy regular raw meat, and my dogs love to chew on their bones!


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

We use Primal. Also we're feeding other food which includes using Orijen; but Primal is the main, and a couple times a week they also get real raw (example: a whole game hen, each dog). Since they can get "real raw" from a grocery, we don't use Primal Chicken, Turkey, or Beef; that's how they get real bones for teeth cleaning purposes.

We have three female white shepherds. One is from a rescue and has a dollop of Siberian in her genes--- her nervous system used to wreck havoc but not anymore, and although not yet quite perfectly healthy she is close to it.

Another one of our girls, she was five and a half at the time she came to us, was very overweight (it was a circumstance of Life Happens; not because of abuse or neglect)---she now weighs thirty-two pounds less and is near reaching very wonderfully good health comparatively-speaking; we've had her for one year this coming weekend.

Our five and a half months old puppy, she is just super duper healthy.

Even our cat, a thirteen years old female named Celesti, who was eleven at the time we switched her food, gets fed this way and she has become so incredibly healthy.

FWIW, we work closely with a holistic vet, who's helped us every step of the way.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

WVGSD said:


> Lauri:
> 
> I was thinking of starting with the frozen grinds - just the heart and liver organ meat with ground up bone. It is only to be used as a supplement and I thought that I would try starting there. Does that sound better?


That sounds better. 

ETA: One question I wuold ask the manufacturer - what's the percentage of meat to bone and what's the percentage of liver in each batch.

Too much liver will cause more gastric problems.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Laurie:

Thanks very much. I am very aware of the consequences of high liver content after years of showing dogs. When I began showing, everyone told me to use it as bait in the ring. After the consequences became evident, we switched to boiled chicken breasts. I will e-mail the company to see if they can further define the content of the grinds.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Got one question - since they offer a sardine grinds roll - do you think that this would be safer to introduce gradually? There is no organ meat per se, just whole sardines. It would be a novel protein and is low in fat too. 

Supplemental Raw Diets for Pets: Sardine Grind

The turkey grind is also available and just uses necks, wings, turkey heart and liver. The organ meat is listed as approximately 8 percent. This probably smells better than the sardines too . 

Supplemental Raw Diets for Pets: Turkey Grind


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Either of those would be good. I wuold start with a very basic protein - either chicken or turkey and let him go with that for at least a month before adding in another protein source.


----------

